# Houston county hunting club memberships available 2013-2014



## MIKE366 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a HOUSTON COUNTY HUNTING CLUB which consists of 500 acres of planted pines, hardwoods, large powerline, year-round spring, food plots, etc... HOUSTON COUNTY IS ONE OF THE TOP COUNTIES FOR HARVESTING A TROPHY BUCK IN GEORGIA. We an assortment of game including .... turkey ... hogs ... and various small game. We have 2 MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE. If interested, please send me a PM (private email) by clicking on my user name (MIKE366) for additional information and a telephone number to contact me. I am looking to fill these two memberships IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## ehunter70 (Aug 20, 2013)

How much a year and where at


----------



## bigpig (Aug 20, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## quackhead1 (Sep 2, 2013)

still availiable??


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can you send me some info on the club; I am very interested. Looking for a good family oriented club for me and my family (2014-2015 season).

Any pics, maps, or other info would be appreciated.

gjwilliamsjr1@aol.com or call me @ 321-303-1248

Deerslayer1


----------



## jstillwell (Feb 5, 2014)

*houston county*

where at in houston county


----------



## bpowell590 (Oct 20, 2014)

What's the yearly dues?


----------

